# American Pakistani Students



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I am completely frustrated on how to apply from the U.S. to Pakistan. I have family in Pak who is willing to do my documents but this stuff is SO complicated, First IBCC then the US embassy I have no idea what I am doing.. 

IF THERE IS ANY AMERICAN student who has or is applying to PAKISTANI schools please HELP….. dying here..


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

I completed my high school in America so I'll help you out as much as I can. Are you applying in government or private colleges? First off you'll need to get the IBCC equivalence. For that, it's best to check out the IBCC website for all the documents you need. Now the most important thing is to start the ibcc equivalence process RIGHT AFTER you graduate. The IBCC takes more than 3 months to issue an official equivalence certificate for American high school diploma because they just HAVE to contact your school for verification. They do give you a provisional certificate for the admission process. So it's important to stay in contact with your high school as well. 
For the ibcc process:
1. you obviously have to fill out the form first which can be downloaded from the ibcc website.
2. they'll need ATTESTED photocopies of your high school transcripts in a SEALED envelope that should also be stamped/signed 
3. if you took any APs, be sure to get an attested copy of your scores as well (they cut less marks for APs)
4. They also require proof of your identification (like a passport, national id card.) if you have an american passport, just provide a copy of it (or two copies)
5. they also require a couple of other documents to verify your high school is real or something (check it out on the website) but when I showed it to them, they just gave it back to me.
just fill out the form, attach the copies, and get your family member to take it to the ibcc office. you can not send it to them via mail. Then be sure to stay on IBCC's tail. The normal waiting time is supposed to be 2 weeks but it doesn't apply to american high school diplomas. You will most likely get a provisional certificate that lasts for 3 months to apply to colleges. 

Now if youre applying to government colleges on open-merit seats you'll have to take the MCAT exam which is conducted by the UHS. the MCAT syllabus is purely FSC-based so you should study from FSC books for that. the syllabus is found on the UHS website. there is a separate method for foreigners applying to government colleges but im not familiar with that, sorry. 
For private colleges, on open-merit seats, it depends on the college if they take entrance tests of their own or not. Some do, some don't. But if you apply as a foreigner/expatriate, then you'll have to take the SAT II (Bio, Chem, Physics) and your scores should be above 550. There's no entrance exams for expatriates.
For Aga Khan you have to take the SAT I as well. 

I hope that helped. Good luck!

- - - Updated - - -

oh and your equivalence should be at least above 60% in both matric and fsc. If it's below 60% then you cannot apply to pakistan medical schools


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG thank you! it makes somewhat sense, so about the MCAT I cannot take it here I have to take it in PAK by the UHS people?? 


I got majority of my documents I just have to get them attested from here and send them to fan in PAK.

- - - Updated - - -

OH and I plan to go to Government


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes, you have to take the mcat in pakistan. you should visit the uhs website ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::.. for more information on the mcat exam and admission in government colleges in general.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Really? My family member said that i should take it here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Really? My family member said that i should take it here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the option for foreigners who have no PAKISATNI ORIGIN.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohhhhh so take it in Pak then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Ohhhhh so take it in Pak then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that will be hard.. But thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

You are Welcome. 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

If i cant be able to take it in Pak so i cant take it here either? Cause it wont count? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abiha Butt (Mar 21, 2014)

I think the PMDC WEBSITE has guidlines for that


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know that if you want to join the government colleges on the open merit seat, you have to take the MCAT exam in Pakistan. There is no way to take the MCAT outside of pakistan. If you want to apply as a foreigner in the government college, then there is a different scheme for that i think. check out the pakistan embassy in usa website, the pmdc website, and some threads on this website too. You're going to have to do some research on your own if you don't want to take the mcat in pakistan.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh okay... But would I send in my stuff first then take the mcat? It sucks cause i dont live there and then i have to deal with the embassy here too.. 😑


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

You will have to get registered ist for the exam(the procedure you going through).You will be alotted a roll number then you will be able to take MCAT here.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Uhhhh okayy.. Gosh thats annoying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Uhhhh okayy.. Gosh thats annoying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want admission in Pakistani Med School


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol i do..but this is not funnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Lol i do..but this is not funnnn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know.Its even headache for locals here.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh goshh... Its such a LONGG process 😑


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Oh goshh... Its such a LONGG process 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Oh goshh... Its such a LONGG process 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are welcome


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

anmolh said:


> Ohh okay... But would I send in my stuff first then take the mcat? It sucks cause i dont live there and then i have to deal with the embassy here too.. 
> 
> 
> The first thing you have to do is get the equivalence certificate. without that, you can't register for the mcat exam. so yes, send your stuff before the mcat exam.
> ...


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh okay.. So this way would be of Pak origin.. Whats a nic card? I will be getting a poc card... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

NIC card is the National Identity Card that every Pakistani national gets after the age of 18. http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...cal-assistance-programme-sat2-everything.html This thread might be more helpful to you.


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

Im not Pakistani im American.. With a US citizenship 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

I have Pakistani origin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

You will probably have proof of dual nationality with you, but I believe if you apply to any private medical colleges, they will consider you a foreign student only basing you on your US passport, and role you as a foreigner. Has its pros and cons


----------



## anmolh (Jan 9, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> You will probably have proof of dual nationality with you, but I believe if you apply to any private medical colleges, they will consider you a foreign student only basing you on your US passport, and role you as a foreigner. Has its pros and cons


Then what about government? I dont think im going to private


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

